# How do you teach carving?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

im not an expert on the subject or anything like snowwolf, 
however im a very good rider and um you could try this

take her up the bunny hill and have her practice going down a little and going into a toe stop, the coming out of that by rotating her hips, and going down a little further,

do the same thing for heel stops,

that will kind of help her get the feel of rotating her hips wich is key for making a transition

go have her do the falling leaf i think its called a couple times, and then take her up and have her slowly go down and tell her to 

lets say shes on her toe edge

1. rotate your head, hips, shoulders to the left, and swing your legs around 

do the same for heel edge 

you could try holding her to give her some extra stability 
idk if this is effective i saw ppl doing it though 

umm just keep having her practice and she should get it
she just has to get comfortable with wipping her legs around to do the transistion, and keeping her body centered and not to fall back wich a lot of begginers do


i have never taught anyone, im not an instructor, but thats what i would do

if its wrong someone correct me please


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> To get her turning properly using a technique that later on will make true carving a little easier to learn, go back to basics with here for a little bit. Pick a very gentle, short hill with a flat run out and do some one footed glides with turns. A one footed glide is ideal to teach the concept of using twist or "Torsional Flex" to steer her board. With both feet strapped in, have her use her feet to twist the board (pull up on one foot while pushing down on the other) This will give her a visual idea of what is happening to her board when you start doing these glides. Explain to her that as she is gliding down the gentle hill, which ever edge on the snowboard she pushes down into the snow, that edge will grab and pull her in that direction. Also explain that by slightly rotating her shoulders to point in the direction she wants to turn also puts pivotal force on the board as well as adds more edge pressure. Emphasize the importance of turning her head to look where she wants to go.
> 
> For a heelside glide, have her push off, get a little speed built up than look over her shoulder to where she wants to go and rotate he shoulder to place the front (leading) shoulder over the heel edge of the board. As she does this, she will lift the toes of the front foot and press down on the heel as if she is trying to balance on the heel. The board will begin to carve gently heelside. Once the turn is well established (about 45 degrees off the fall line, follow through with the rear foot by lifting the toes and driving the heel down. As she enters the turn, have her flex her ankles, knees and hips more to "sit down" into the turn. What this does is is weights the heel edge with the lower body, but keeps the upper body shifted a little bit foraward to reamin centered over the board. Too often, people lean their entire body way out past the edge of the board and they loose all balance and fall on their ass.
> 
> ...


See for a guy like me... that is too much too be thinking about while starting off boarding... I was way better off just doing... versus thinking :dunno:.... I don't know if it is b/c of my skateboarding background or what but the second I was starting thinking about what I was doing I would eat shit..... I guess everybody is different...


Mike


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

im not an expert either but i think the best way to
learn/teach someone is by using the falling leaf technique.
like how a falling leaf sways back and forth as its
falling toward the ground. that way, they learn to 
ride regular and switch so they wont have to worry about
it later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the help! i tried some of those ideas and she started to carve better on the first day


----------

